# [Heisec] Angriff der Computer-Maus



## Newsfeed (29 Juni 2011)

Ein Sicherheitsdienstleister nutzte eine präparierte USB-Maus, um das Netz eines Unternehmenskunden zu infiltrieren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Weiterlesen...


----------



## Hippo (29 Juni 2011)

... immer diese Genmanipulation ...

Und hier der neue Virenscanner ...


----------



## Heiko (29 Juni 2011)

Die Idee ist aber richtig gut. "Verlorene" Sticks gabs ja schon zuhauf...


----------



## Hippo (6 Juli 2011)

Dazu im Spiegel
http://goo.gl/t8txR


----------

